# Your container for storing smoking wood



## word

Hello!  Been a lurker for months.  Saw a post of someone who stored their smoking wood in some old cat litter buckets.  Pretty good idea.  What does everyone else store their wood in?  My old lady won't have piles of wood everywhere.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and my space is limited.  

thanks, Word!


----------



## flash

LOL, if my wife told me that I would say, "here's your TV dinner hon, I'm eating these smoked ribs here."


----------



## tys

I have a couple of plastic pails that I keep my wood in.  I think they were old laundry detergent buckets, they've been well cleaned of course :)


----------



## k5yac

I've been considering this very question myself.  I have plenty of room to stack wood... in fact, I purchased a rick of pecan last spring for $70 (delivered and stacked), which I thought would be a good deal.  Only problem is that the carpenter bees attacked it last summer and most of it is now infested with bee larve.  The last time I split some the ground was covered with yellow larve about 1" long.  Nasty, and I don't want to smoke with it, so I've been using it as regular ol firewood out back in our campfire pit.  I intend to burn it all before this spring when those nasty bees decide to come out.  

Anyway... there is a ton of wood to be had around here ever since the ice storm a few weeks ago (got a pecan and two cherry trees on my own property that need to be cut up), so acquiring the wood isn't a problem, but I will have to devise a method of storage so I can actually use it once it's properly seasoned.  

Maybe some fine mesh netting over the pile this summer?  I know I don't want to spray or treat it with anything.  Any ideas?


----------



## navionjim

Not to drift too far astray from the original question, I have a "wood shed" for my "sticks", and my lump stays in the bags in the garage until needed. 

But I met a old fella down here who had wood / bug problems too, It's pretty common around Houston. He told me he "Smoked his Wood"! that is he covered the rick with boards and lit a small fire to pump woodsmoke through the rick. He said it killed off what was already in there and deterred other bugs from moving in. Makes sense to me I guess, anyone else ever hear of someone doing that?
Jimbo


----------



## cook1536

I have access to all the 5 gallon buckets I want. Working for a John Deere Industrial Dealership, when we change oils its by the gallons and one machine might taKe 6 gallons of engine oil, 40 gallons of hydraulic oil, 30 gallons of trans oil. Being that these are all new buckets with new oil, they are easy cleaned and taken home. They work good for chunks.


----------



## shellbellc

I have a big plastic "tub" originally purchased to keep dog food in, it has a screw on lid, I can leave it outside and not worry about my wood getting wet.  BTW, I have a gas and electric, so I don't have a need for big "sticks".


----------



## bigal

My wood is stored in 6 gal buckets, citric acid packet buckets.  .........ooh yea, I can also fit 20#'s+ intothem, did I ever mention I have a pellet smoker? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My other wood is kept in an old pair of jeans, wranglers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





wife says


----------



## ds7662

Just store my wood chunks for smoking in the bags they come in inside my shed.


----------



## mossymo

BigAL
Great minds think alike. I use a old pair of jeans also, same brand as you matter of fact !!!


----------



## kookie

I got a plywood box that I found that I keep all my bags of chips in. I keep the bags sealed till I need to open to use. I haven't found a good souce yet for cut wood. To damn much elms and cottonwood around here those seem to be what gets cut up around here. I am trying to talk my folks into bring me back some orange tree wood. But it's not working to well. To damn much to have them ship it from Florida. Oh well.

Kookie


----------



## bbq bubba

Wood doesn't grow in bag's??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol


----------

